# bear attack in n.y.



## mikec1289 (Aug 4, 2005)

i just saw on abc news tonite there was a bear attack in n.y. on the AT. the bear dragged the woman in her sleeping bag into the woods before her fellow hikers saved her,

there is no word of the womans condition

my wife is now very worried about about me doing the conn. in 3 weeks.

and i was worried about water   :roll:


----------



## marcski (Aug 4, 2005)

I believe it was a 19 y.o. guy who was sleeping at or near a shelter or campground with others in highpoint state park in northwest New Jersey on the AT.  His buddies or fellow hikers apparently got the incident on video and I think the reports I heard said he did not sustain major injuries, just brusing.


----------



## mikec1289 (Aug 4, 2005)

yep...your right. its on the news tonite. according to a article online, they captured and killed the bear


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 5, 2005)

That is very rare behavior for a black bear, was it a thru hiker?  I'd be tempted to say the bag must have smelled like food.  That area has one of the higher concentrations of Bear per Sq. Mile & Trail mile as suburbia/sprawl is pushing on the Bears likely cause some stress on the bears beside food issues too.

CT bear density is not as bad, not as many & bears have border of NY to go back & forth over, In High Point while the bears could make the descent & swim across the Delaware River (to wear there is more space, more bears & a more bear hunters) it's likely a barrier they prefer not crossing often.  They could also move a little north into NY & cross I-84 into another rural area with more hunters & farmers likely to be armed & not wanting a bear in the crops


----------



## jstarks188 (Aug 6, 2005)

howdy,
i've been hiking various sections of the conn. AT on weekend days for 4 years now---haven't seen a bear yet !
        i finally saw a cub and mom not together
    about 50 miles into mass. in becket.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 10, 2005)

*...*

Mike P., you're right about as human activity mixes with their territory...tension increases, especially if it's their feeding grounds(which will change throught the Spring/Summer/Fall).  Their playfulness can turn very bloody for us humans....as their claws are BIG...and even though they may be just playing around...trying to scratch/tear through a sleeping bag to get at food...when they do get a whiff of food, _they Want it_...and they fear noone in the quest for food.


----------



## una_dogger (Aug 10, 2005)

mikec1289 said:
			
		

> yep...your right. its on the news tonite. according to a article online, they captured and killed the bear



The bear incident in NJ occured in a heavily used state park that the AT traverses. There is lots of bear activity there in the form of food stealing. 
I saw the video, its posted on VFTT, and the bear looked more startled than anything when the person woke up and sat up in the sleeping bag.  

The video shows the person standing up and watching the bear, the person doesn't even feel his leg or foot or anything, which would be a normal reaction to an injury. 

I think you'll be just fine in CT. Rent yourself a bear proof container and keep your food, soap, and toothpaste in it. 

Sabrina


----------

